

Why we use Balanced for payments - jsonne
http://blog.apixchange.com/2013/10/why-api-xchange-uses-balanced-for-payments-and-not-stripe-or-braintree/

======
sjtgraham
Balanced is the underdog, but IMO they have the best product right now and for
a while Stripe et al were on the back foot playing catch up.

~~~
jsonne
It's interesting because I never saw Balanced as an underdog. Maybe Stripe
etc. have a lot of buzz right now (and rightly so they're an awesome product),
but Balanced has backing from some awesome people and are a huge leader when
it comes to a lot of things.

------
amalhotra
have you had to deal with chargebacks?

~~~
jsonne
Honestly it's something we haven't encountered yet. I think it's in large part
because we do a lot of work vetting projects on the front end before we put
payment into escrow.

------
nfailor
wells does same day ACH debits? when'd that happen?

~~~
rmanisha
Note: I work at Balanced

Speeding up ACH debits, which take 3 to 4 business days right now, is in the
works.

Wells Fargo does not offer same day ACH debits, but they do offer same day ACH
credits. The reason for this difference is that the risk of pulling funds from
an account is much greater than pushing funds to it. That being said there is
still room for us to shorten the time it takes for ACH debits to process and
we are actively working on that.

~~~
the_watcher
I'm looking for a good solution to set up recurring payments on Shopify. I've
had endless trouble with Chargify (seems to be mainly that PayPal is awful for
recurring and Stripe is still in beta for them), and the other recurring
payments app is still in Beta. Does Balanced have any kind of solution I could
use? My email is in my profile if you'd like to discuss more.

~~~
rmanisha
Just emailed you!

